# Sterling question



## dariuscork (4 Oct 2012)

I recently got approx 3000 Stg left to me in a will it is in cash, how do I change this to Euro at the best possible rate, as it is going to my childs education. Thank you.


----------



## NOAH (12 Oct 2012)

at your bank and ask for a spot rate ie ask them to ring their dealers, its about 1.24 at the moment.


----------

